

Show HN: Resumatic.net, personalized online resumes. - adambard
http://resumatic.net/

======
travisglines
I like the idea a lot. Things like the photo, the importing from linkedin, the
simplicity are nice. One thing that would be cool is to add collapsible
sections where someone lists an experience (like welding) and if you open the
section it tells much more about this experience (talking at length about the
welding job for example). That way people could go over it quickly and if
interested read more.

I'd make the link to the example page a little more obvious, I didn't
intuitively think I could click on the image for whatever reason.

------
X-Istence
How does this compare to something like Careers.stackoverflow.com, a little
bit more targeted, but arguably better for me as a software engineer...

Why should I go with you guys to show my online resume when I can put a PDF up
on my own portfolio website? Where is the value-add for me as a user?

~~~
adambard
To be honest, you're probably not in the market for this service.

Think of something like About.me (or profile.io/flavours.me etc.), from which
I borrow (i.e. steal) liberally. You and me can throw up a big background
photo and put some text and a few links as HTML, and call it your personal
profile page, although About.me is convenient enough that many people who are
perfectly capable of doing that just use it instead.

On the other hand, I can't think of a better crowd to find novel ways to break
my app and then tell me about it.

------
analogue
Buggy! You write unit tests, doncha? Saved skills after the first disappeared.
UI experience wise, I liked it. Simple, not too busy. Would be nice to be able
to change the two disclosure options after having created the account.

~~~
adambard
Ahhh, I swear I fixed that one! If you come back, holler your browser/version
at me.

I'm putting in the account adjustment page tonight sometime.

Also, thanks for the nice words about the UI - that's most of the product,
after all.

~~~
analogue
Google Chrome/Linux/10.0.648

------
neoveller
Cool concept, but needs a little more bug testing (which is why you're here,
of course :) ). My part: the bottom information for address
(city/state/country) get pushed down a line if a photo is uploaded.

~~~
adambard
Thanks! And yes, that is exactly why I'm here (that and promotion).

------
mayukh
>> It is unclear what the advantage is to having a resume on resumatic

>> Can you put a few more sample resumes on the site?

------
StavrosK
I had that idea a month ago, it seemed very promising. Good luck with it!

~~~
adambard
Hah, me too.

------
mgkimsal
It's not allowing me to import from linkedin. :/

~~~
adambard
Hmm, I wonder why. If you get back around here could you let me know what sort
of error it gives you?

~~~
mgkimsal
Worked this time.

~~~
adambard
Totally my fault, I left it in developer mode. Thanks for letting me know
though.

------
phlux
See my link here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2373681>

I just had a great thought;

Couple your resumatic with my mechanical turk idea - have people submit their
resumes and then your service get mechanical turk to job hunt for them!

\---

* Just had a thought afterthe article regarding zynga, goog and fb hiring like mad:

What would the results be to exploit mechanical turk to hunt for jobs for you
and pay based on leads/interviews.

You have your resume and cover letter and have them seek and submit on your
behalf.

I am thinking about changing jobs, I might try this approach to see what type
of results I can get. _

~~~
adambard
That's not a bad idea, although the monetization I had in mind involved
recruitment more than job-seeking. I feel like charging the business is the
way to go here.

Well, that, and like the other guy said, carpet-bombing generic resumes
probably isn't the best way to get a job you want.

